# Couldn'T Resist This One



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

While browsing eBay last evening, I came upon the Electro-Chron pictured below. It was a "buy-it-now" at a price far south the world record identified by Martinus Scriblerus a while back. In fact, it cost only slightly more than what I paid for my other Electro-Chron two years ago. This one has a different dial than the other, which says "Electric" and has a metallic strip encircling the outside of the hour markers. Anyway, I couldn't resist.

This watch is said to be running, but it may well have to make a trip across the pond. I thought at first that the band is original, but it doesn't match up with those shown in the literature on Silver Hawk's web site. Still, it looks good with the watch.

Meanwhile, I anxiously await its arrival.



















[IMG alt="Electro-Chron3.jpg"]http:...ms/vv138/Sisyphus_09/Electro-Chron3.jpg[/IMG]

*
*


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice John :thumbsup:...and that bracelet looks awfully similar to an original Wittnauer one..what's on the bracelet?

This EC is definitely a "late" one: "Electro-Chron" on dial instead of "Electric", sub-minute markers on the dial, and a Landeron 4760 movement instead of the more common 4750.

I'm going to have start buying these again.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Can't tell from the photos, but I will let you know when it arrives. And thanks for the kind words!



Silver Hawk said:


> Very nice John :thumbsup:...and that bracelet looks awfully similar to an original Wittnauer one..what's on the bracelet?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks a nice watch John welcome to the club and that strap does look original let us know when it arrives.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

This one is all about the band. I'm jealous, John.

While I have enogh electro-chrons, I am certainly trying to buy every band that I can.

Good one!!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> While I have enogh electro-chrons,


Can this be true? :blink:


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > While I have enogh electro-chrons,
> ...


Surely not! And Dave, I'm withholding judgment about the band until I see it. Though it could be the real thing, it differs from Silver Hawk's literature. By contrast, the one pictured below -- which sold on eBay some time ago -- looks exactly like the band shown in the literature.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I think I'm kooked on these now...


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

your electro-chron is a very hansom watch I absolutely love the hands they really do stand out. Enjoy your watch


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> This one is all about the band. I'm jealous, John.
> 
> While I have enogh electro-chrons, I am certainly trying to buy every band that I can.
> 
> Good one!!!


John:

I don't think that it is an original band on the watch you bought, now on more reflection and closer inspection. Here are a couple photos (crappy ones, admittedly) of an original band and watch.



















Mind you, John, it still looks like a very nice band.


----------

